# paphiopedilum tigrinum album



## Hakone (Oct 18, 2020)

from friend


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2020)

it that real? Ive seen this picture before and recall there was some controversy.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2020)

Is it still alive? I'll take it.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 20, 2020)

Interesting!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 20, 2020)

Skeptical. If this were real, why only one strange leprechaun-green photo?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Oct 21, 2020)

It's the same photo Popow has on his website. No idea wether it's his or not.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 21, 2020)

I have no clue to wether this picture is genuine or not... but the albino form of tigrinum is published as fma. smaragdinum (which epithet would fit the pictured flower to a 't'.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 21, 2020)

you mean ?


----------



## hamiltons (Oct 22, 2020)

P.K.Hansen said:


> It's the same photo Popow has on his website. No idea wether it's his or not.


It is Popows plant...I have several photos from him with it in better quality, so it is I just don´t know why this photo is of such poor quality...I have attached the original photos of his plant, actually he has 2 different types of tigrinum album, which I have attached also


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 22, 2020)

Now, those are much more believable photos.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 22, 2020)

This is one of two holy grails of mine. Stunning flowers!


----------



## musa (Oct 23, 2020)

Absolutely amazing! Especially the first one.
Is it a smaragdianum? It is describes without any markings but in the photo I see some, but I'm not sure if green of different saturation is defined as "maculato or striato / spotted or striped" or not?


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 23, 2020)

hamiltons said:


> It is Popows plant...I have several photos from him with it in better quality, so it is I just don´t know why this photo is of such poor quality...I have attached the original photos of his plant, actually he has 2 different types of tigrinum album, which I have attached also


The first two photos look like tigrinum and yay, they are in focus. The latter 3 photos look like something else, hirsutissimum maybe.


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 23, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This is one of two holy grails of mine. Stunning flowers!


And the other? Drumroll please... only one I want is purpuratum... and I might be getting it from what was supposed to be a half-album from Sam... but... the bud is looking mighty white....


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 23, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> And the other? Drumroll please... only one I want is purpuratum... and I might be getting it from what was supposed to be a half-album from Sam... but... the bud is looking mighty white....


The other holy grail is ...... wait for it.............. .............................parishii alba!!


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 23, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The other holy grail is ...... wait for it.............. .............................parishii alba!!


Sam has "Paph. parishii var. dianthum album x sib"

but i suppose you are looking for straight parishii?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 23, 2020)

no, the real holy grails are roth and sandie album...........


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 24, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> no, the real holy grails are roth and sandie album...........


I heard there might be one of these found but kept in secret for now. Wait for the big news!!


----------

